# AMB loops



## jack (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi all, Does anyone know what is in the two small black boxes that are attached to an AMB loop? The reason I ask is because I need to make a second loop and I want to know if they are for anything special or if they just separate the loop ends.

Thanks
Jack


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

I believe there's two small resistors to help balance the loop , we've had to replace ours and I know we went to R shack and got them .

You'll have to contact AMB or I'd just snap the box open and measure the existing ones.

We've run a small 1/18th scale loop with just wire and it worked fine.

1/10th scale , make sure your loop is 12-18 inches apart.


----------



## jack (Sep 25, 2006)

*I Tried*

I tried to open the black boxes on the loop however they are filled with some type of glue or something. Do you remember what size the resisters are?


Thanks
Jack


----------



## NCFRC (Aug 4, 2005)

Sorry I don't but maybe AMB would tell you vs. buying another loop.


----------



## OvalmanPA (Mar 21, 2000)

Personally I wouldn't worry about it. Get some 18ga speaker wire and separate the halves and you're set to go. We've been doing this for a few years now without any problems. No real need for the resistor from what I've seen.


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Jack,

I run a travelling series and have to use temporary loops. I use the thinnest speaker wire I can find so it doesn't create a huge bump on the track (I duct tape it down.)

On the end of the Yellow CoAx cable I put alligator clips, and I just bare the end of the speaker wire and clip the alligator clips to it. NEVER had a Loop problem (Did the same thing with the old AMB20 system)

I don't seperate the wire, I use both strands, this actually gives a little bit of a safety net if the loop wire gets cut.

I buy a new roll for each race (It's just a $5.00 expense I add to the expense of racing list)

The longest loop I use is on our Bicycle velodrome which the track is about 30 ft wide, so the loop wire would be about 63 ft. long total.


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

Jack was that you on Inside RC?


----------



## swtour (Oct 8, 2001)

Tres,

That was ME on "Inside R/C" on the Velodrome show.... The FAT Guy with the LOUD Mouth in the announcer tower.


----------

